# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  إِذا المَرءُ لا يَرعاكَ إِلّا تَكَلُّفاً ** فَدَعهُ وَلا تُكثِر عَلَيهِ التَأَسُّفا

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*إِذا المَرءُ لا يَرعاكَ إِلّا تَكَلُّفاً ** فَدَعهُ وَلا تُكثِر عَلَيهِ التَأَسُّفا

الامام الشافعي

إِذا المَرءُ لا يَرعاكَ إِلّا تَكَلُّفاً 
فَدَعهُ وَلا تُكثِر عَلَيهِ التَأَسُّفا


فَفِي النَّاسِ أبْدَالٌ وَفي التَّرْكِ رَاحة ٌ
وفي القلبِ صبرٌ للحبيب ولو جفا


فَمَا كُلُّ مَنْ تَهْوَاهُ يَهْوَاكَ قلبهُ
وَلا كلُّ مَنْ صَافَيْتَه لَكَ قَدْ صَفَا


إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة ً
فلا خيرَ في ودٍ يجيءُ تكلُّفا

ولا خيرَ في خلٍّ يخونُ خليلهُ
ويلقاهُ من بعدِ المودَّة ِ بالجفا


وَيُنْكِرُ عَيْشاً قَدْ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ
وَيُظْهِرُ سِرًّا كان بِالأَمْسِ قَدْ خَفَا


سَلامٌ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا إذا لَمْ يَكُنْ بِهَا
صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا


***
*

----------

